# Snake ID help



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

Little guy on bike trail


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

__





Thamnophis butleri (Butler's garter snake) - Michigan Natural Features Inventory







mnfi.anr.msu.edu





I think a Butler’s garter snake


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

It’s a northern brown snake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Decays snake brown snake agreed


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Been the year of the snake in my yard for sure. In the last 20 years I can count on a single hand the number I've seen. This year, so far, I've seen 15 and only know a couple to most likely be one I seen the previous day or within the past couple days when spotted. I've seen them from 15" up to 30"+. My dog has found probably 1/2 of them. What has amazed me is the tight spots they can find and literally disappear in the blink of an eye. Carried one across the yard that had obviously just eaten and he puked up his prey right before I got him to the wood line. Then another one, one of the larger ones, had a decent sized toad 1/2 way down his throat as I carried him to the woods. This explains the lack of frogs and toads around our koi pond this year. I think I'm going to have to start taking them for a longer ride when I catch them.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

My son came across a Blue Racer in Mecosta county Saturday that was in the middle of eating a garter snake. He is terrified of snakes, but after he regained his composure he took a video of it. I'll see if he can send it to me and I will post it.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Then another one, one of the larger ones, had a decent sized toad 1/2 way down his throat as I carried him to the woods. This explains the lack of frogs and toads around our koi pond this year. I think I'm going to have to start taking them for a longer ride when I catch them.



That's why they leave my yard in pieces! Id rather have the bug eaters in my yard!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Only snake that eats toads is the eastern hog nose snake. For some reason they don’t mind the bitter poison ooze


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Speaking of snakes- belle isle is loaded with them. Fox snakes- some of which are 5 foot. Tons of water snakes. Was fishing by the lighthouse once this time of year. It was a massive orgy of snakes. Looked like the scene in Indiana Jones where he drops the the torch into the subterranean tomb- and the floor was covered and crawling lmao


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cousin saw this one at archery tonight. Any idea what this one is?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Hoytman5 said:


> Cousin saw this one at archery tonight. Any idea what this one is?
> View attachment 769115


Milk Snake


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks- That’s what I thought but someone said they didn’t think so.


----------

